# Using Purified Water,Distilled water



## oliver1013 (Oct 21, 2006)

During nearly 19 years of clinical practice I have had the opportunity to observe the health effects of drinking different types of water. Most of you would agree that drinking unfiltered tap water could be hazardous to your health because of things like parasites, chlorine, fluoride and dioxins. Many health fanatics, however, are often surprised to hear me say that drinking purified water on a regular, daily basis is potentially dangerous. Paavo Airola wrote about the dangers of purified water in the 1970's when it first became a fad with the health food crowd.

Distillation is the process in which water is boiled, evaporated and the vapor condensed. Purified or reverse osmosis water is free of dissolved minerals and, because of this, has the special property of being able to actively absorb toxic substances from the body and eliminate them. Studies validate the benefits of drinking purified water when one is seeking to cleanse or detoxify the system for short periods of time (a few weeks at a time). Fasting using purified water can be dangerous because of the rapid loss of electrolytes (sodium, potassium, chloride) and trace minerals like magnesium, deficiencies of which can cause heart beat irregularities and high blood pressure. Cooking foods in purified water pulls the minerals out of them and lowers their nutrient value.

Purified water is an active absorber and when it comes into contact with air, it absorbs carbon dioxide, making it acidic. The more purified water a person drinks, the higher the body acidity becomes. According to the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency, "Purified" water, being essentially mineral-free, is very aggressive, in that it tends to dissolve substances with which it is in contact. Notably, carbon dioxide from the air is rapidly absorbed, making the water acidic and even more aggressive. Many metals are dissolved by purified water.

The most toxic commercial beverages that people consume (i.e. cola beverages and other soft drinks) are made from purified water. Studies have consistently shown that heavy consumers of soft drinks (with or without sugar) spill huge amounts of calcium, magnesium and other trace minerals into the urine. The more mineral loss, the greater the risk for osteoporosis, osteoarthritis, hypothyroidism, coronary artery disease, high blood pressure and a long list of degenerative diseases generally associated with premature aging.

A growing number of health care practitioners and scientists from around the world have been advocating the theory that aging and disease is the direct result of the accumulation of acid waste products in the body. There is a great deal of scientific documentation that supports such a theory. A poor diet may be partially to blame for the waste accumulation. Meats, sugar, white flour products, fried foods, soft drinks, processed foods, alcohol, dairy products and other junk foods cause the body to become more acidic. Stress, whether mental or physical can lead to acid deposits in the body.

There is a correlation between the consumption of soft water (purified water is extremely soft) and the incidence of cardiovascular disease. Cells, tissues and organs do not like to be dipped in acid and will do anything to buffer this acidity including the removal of minerals from the skeleton and the manufacture of bicarbonate in the blood. The longer one drinks purified water, the more likely the development of mineral deficiencies and an acid state. I have done well over 3000 mineral evaluations using a combination of blood, urine and hair tests in my practice. Almost without exception, people who consume purified water exclusively, eventually develop multiple mineral deficiencies. Those who supplement their purified water intake with trace minerals are not as deficient but still not as adequately nourished in minerals as their non-purified water drinking counterparts even after several years of mineral supplementation.

The ideal water for the human body should be slightly alkaline and this requires the presence of minerals like calcium and magnesium. Purified water tends to be acidic and can only be recommended as a way of drawing poisons out of the body. Once this is accomplished, the continued drinking of purified water is a bad idea.

Water filtered through a solid charcoal filter is slightly alkaline. Ozonation of this charcoal filtered water is ideal for daily drinking. Longevity is associated with the regular consumption of hard water (high in minerals). Ionized Water is the best possible drinking water. Disease and early death is more likely to be seen with the long term drinking of purified water. Avoid it except in special circumstances.

#################################################3
Saw this in the internet. I wanna hear your opinions about this. I have a reverse osmosis system at home for drinking water purposes. And as far as i know it produces water that is almost like distilled water in purity. Bet yet I read this article above. Whats your say on this guys?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I use r/o water as a means for water changes. I rebuild the water 1st before putting it in my fish tanks. I think the use of clean water is great if properly done. If people are adding straight purified water to their tanks thats bad and will end up killing your fish.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

There are serious deficiencies and errors in that article. To name only some of them:

1) No unfiltered tap water contain dioxins. These poisons are bound to fatty acids.

2) Distilled water does not actively absorb anything, it can only be a solvent. Chemically active ions and molecules (like activated carbon) on the other hand can.

3) No metal is dissolved by distilled water. A strong acid is needed to do this.

etc...

But distilled water, as it is really only H20 without minerals, vitamins, oxygen or carbon dioxide is harmful for living organisms and even dangerous to aquatic organisms.

Harry


----------



## oliver1013 (Oct 21, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> I use r/o water as a means for water changes. I rebuild the water 1st before putting it in my fish tanks. I think the use of clean water is great if properly done. If people are adding straight purified water to their tanks thats bad and will end up killing your fish.


How do you rebuild RO water?


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

adding metals and bactiera, RO is soo pure it can hurt ur fish bad


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

As harry said in simple terms :laugh: harmful to fish potentially because distilled water has no kH and adding it to a tank will affect pH even in small changes. You will need to add salts and or bicarbonates, calcium, magnesium to aquire a desired pH.


----------



## oliver1013 (Oct 21, 2006)

Salts? like salts from the grocery?calcium? where do i get those?


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Distilled water sounds great to use at first (due to there being no extra chemicals etc...) but thats what fish and aquatic plants need to live and survive. Unless your local water is extremely bad to drink or has large levels of chlorine in, I woudnt worry about it.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

oli said:


> I use r/o water as a means for water changes. I rebuild the water 1st before putting it in my fish tanks. I think the use of clean water is great if properly done. If people are adding straight purified water to their tanks thats bad and will end up killing your fish.


How do you rebuild RO water?
[/quote]

I use a product called seachem equalibrium to rebuild the Gh and i use regular old baking soda to increase the Kh. There is a table chart with the rough measurements to get the desired effects. With my r/o unit i have a tds meter so I know when the filters are starting to go. Anyways, with the roughly 40 gallons of water I make I use 1.5 teaspoons of bakingsoda and 1 full tablespoon of equalibrium. To which i get @ 7Gh and 4Kh and a finished pH of 7.2


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

very interesting read... I 2 have an r/o di unit from when I had my saltwater tank, and glad I dont normally use it for water changes...


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

in simple terms.......use tap water and prime.....dont get all frustrated about R/O
water man


----------

